# Lyft 1099



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Not yet. Id assume it will come by email?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Samename said:


> Not yet. Id assume it will come by email?


After I downloaded my UBER statement, I went to look for my LYFT statement.
As expected, the LYFT Driver portal sucked as usual. I could not find it. I found mention in the help section, if you cn call it that, that if you did not generate 200 trips and 20,000 no 1099K, and if you made 600 dollars but not from driving you would get a 1099 misc. And if you fit neither that criteria you get nothing. But can look your totals up on the portal. Yeah right! I couldn't find my totals. SO had to email to find out what the heck is going on. Oh, just got email taht the email ady I emailed for support ws no longer monitored but I had to go back to the shitty portal and beg for help.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I just got the link via email to my tax forms in the portal.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Couldn't open it


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Perhaps change your avatar to a caveman scratching his head next to a pink mustache. The link worked fine for me, I logged into the portal and it took me straight to the tax numbers.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Lyft sent me an email saying the portal had a "Yearly Summary."

Went to my "Yearly Summary" and found the same old drop down menu to the weekly invoices for the last year. Lol. That's the Lyft I know.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

It takes a long time to load. Since I did not do 600 dollars in referals or mentorship, or 200 rides and 20.000 dollars gross I will not be getting the 1099K. What I got was totals, Amazing to see LYFT and UBER put out such convoluted garbage.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> It takes a long time to load. Since I did not do 600 dollars in referals or mentorship, or 200 rides and 20.000 dollars gross I will not be the 1099K. What I got was totals, Amazing to see LYFT and UBER put out such convoluted garbage.


My browser doesn't even indicate that data is still loading? Does it show up in the drop down options with the weekly/daily?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

My browser barely did either. Just click on the link in the mail or make sure to load that addy that was atached to it. I am thinking the way it behaved might have been because everybody is trying to get on.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> My browser barely did either. Just click on the link in the mail or make sure to load that addy that was atached to it. I am thinking the way it behaved might have been because everybody is trying to get on.


Right on, thanks! I had been going through the portal, not clicking on the link. That worked right away.

On another note, luckily my Lyft invoice adds up perfectly to reflect my records. Can not say the same for ****in' Uber.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I got message saying I wasn't getting one because I didn't make enough to get one.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Sly said:


> I got message saying I wasn't getting one because I didn't make enough to get one.


You will still see the yearly totals for yourself. The gross and number of trips. Deduct safe ride, 20%
for reportable earnings, at least that is how I plan on doing it. I still can not fathom how the IRS is going to like the way LYFT and UBER are issuing their required numbers. Income above 600 dollars but no statement? Wow!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Since most of us didn't make 200 trips/ 20,000$ and aren't receiving anything, does this mean we don't have to file taxes?!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

So we deduct the SRF and 20% from what we're seeing online correct?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> So we deduct the SRF and 20% from what we're seeing online correct?


That is what I will be doing.


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> Anyone get theirs yet?


We just published a post on how to read your Lyft 1099 here: ********************/blog_posts/lyft-1099

Check it out and let us know if you have any followup questions!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No 1099, no IRS traceable income. If you use the $.57 deduction you're going to have barely made any money at all, you are way under the IRS threshold for caring. Even if they do ever find it, the penalties will be a pittance. Under $600, let it go.


----------

